# Nude photoshoot.



## Chillaxed (Nov 1, 2008)

i went back to ottawa from windsor where i go to college to see my parents. ottawa was fun, but my friend let me take pictures of her in the shower to build a portfolio. i hope to get into the business some day.

www.bluraynetworks.com/chillaxed


----------



## davebmck (Nov 1, 2008)

Does your friend know you posted her pictures on the internet so that thousands of people can see them?  I think most of your future clients would expect you to respect their privacy better than this.


----------



## smithphoto (Nov 1, 2008)

Well, I've only dabled in nude photography. Never did much in it. But I have worked along side some people in the industry. 

Basic advice:
Friend or not- get a model release and concent to distribute... always

As far as C&C go, none of these are bad. Some look like the have some artistic merit while others look like a guy snaped off some pictures of his girlfriend in the shower. 

Even though you have a beautiful woman in front of you do your best to remember the basics composition and light. I do like the fact that most of these are some what tastefull to one degree or another. Overall not bad, but just don't forget composition, and dont forget the concent to distribute. EXPECIALLY with anything nude. 

Just keep that shutter clicking and it'll all come.


----------



## chrisburke (Nov 1, 2008)

there are strange black lineson the bottom of all the pics.. i dont think its my monitor is it? but my first thought is "does your friend know you've posted these for the world to see... 

is this girl in Ottawa or near ottawa... i live near ottawa and she looks JUST like someone i know.. her name isnt candy is it?


----------



## Chillaxed (Nov 1, 2008)

she just so happens to be  a stripper and was only cool with the photoshoot because i'm not oriented towards girls.

she does live in ottawa but strips in hull (quebec) and she's fine with me showing these pictures to anybody. however she is not a stripper anymore, it's a dirty business.


----------



## chrisburke (Nov 2, 2008)

well critique wise, i would have to agree with the above and say some of them do have a nice artsy feel to them... particularly the ones that have some interesting lighting going on.. however, some of them do just feel like amateur porn.. guy busted into the bathroom and took pics of his gf.. 

so if your looking for works for your portfolio.. and i'm not sure what your plans are.. are you wanting to get into nude photos from an art stance, or from a porn stance... if its art,  these pics work (IMO):

DSC03588.JPG
DSC03598.JPG (sort of)
DSC03609.JPG
DSC03612.JPG
DSC03613.JPG
I would say DSC03614.JPG but you hacked off her head (a big no no in photography)
DSC03625.JPG (except the towel kills it)
DSC03636.JPG (except the towel kills it)

also I would have said DSC03648.JPG except the only thing in focus is her elbow.. thats a major problem with using auto focus.. it tends to focus on the most for front subject (her elbow in this case) the brain tells itself its in focus, because the camera beeped...when in fact, its not


----------



## Patm1313 (Nov 2, 2008)

I would suggest going along with more in-the-norm photography first and advancing to a higher "status" before you get into nude shoots. Taking the long road to being a professional photographer is a hard one as is, let alone trying to be a pro photographer focusing mainly on nude pics.


----------



## Battou (Nov 2, 2008)

My computer is being rather sluggish, so I have not seen them all yet but so far I am agreeing with chrisburke's accessment. Very reminissant of amature pornography. Not saying it's a bad start. One major thing this young lady does that I do not often see with models picked out of a group of friends is facial expressions. Also one thing I am seeing that differs from the standard issue bathroom GF porn is the model is not staring down the camera like she "Wants it".

I'm going to continue thumbing threw these and I might have more later but I wanted to ad that real quick.


----------



## Battou (Nov 2, 2008)

chrisburke said:


> I would say DSC03614.JPG but you hacked off her head (a big no no in



I liked 3614 headless actually.

I like the pose in 3620, but her surroundings are seriously lacking, she is staring into a lamp....She would work with the surroundings better if she wan standing as you have her there infront of and looking into the mirror of a vanity, Aptly titled "Vanity". But as it stands, you have no point maintaining her gaze making the entire BG moot and when two thirds of the image is BG, the whole image suffors.



chrisburke said:


> DSC03625.JPG (except the towel kills it)



I like the towel in 3625 except the fact it is slightly clipped at the top


Same thing applies to 3629 slightly clipped at the top, I really liked it otherwise. Additionally now that I have a full frontal, I suggest you do one of two things. If she is shaved, have it freshly done, stubble is unsightly IMHO, that or request it grown out, I have often thought more highly of natural pubic hair in shots of an artistic nature. Either way you go it looks far superior to stubble. As it is you can prolly smooth it out with some cloning but having that taken care of at the time of the shoot will save you time and effort.


----------



## Patm1313 (Nov 2, 2008)

chrisburke said:


> I would say DSC03614.JPG but you hacked off her head (a big no no in photography)



Not necessarily. Nude photography is about the body, not the head. If you can make the body artful enough, the head is not necessary. And often, if you can remove the head and focus on the body, then you just changed the picture from "porn" to "art".


----------



## Battou (Nov 2, 2008)

I like the Idea of 3641 but that sterio or alarm clock, what ever it is, is unnecessary, Get rid of it. Additionally I liked the original shot over the processed one, the processed one has some contrast flares and issues, it was over done. Needs sharper focus and/or less motion blur as well.

I agree with chrisburke on 3648 as well, Potential but suffers from AF miss. Additionally I think it has B&W potential.


----------



## Chillaxed (Nov 2, 2008)

i just duplicate the layer and use gaussian blur and then make that layer transparent to give everything a smooth look. but thats why i kept the originals on there so people can decide which one.

and these were pretty much all of the shots we did, she is not my GF either btw. the limiting factor was that i had 7 people in the house cooking a turkey dinner, and while we were in the bathroom i had to go down to the floor and blow on my lens so that it would de-fog. i know these shots aren't the best because i have learned a nice deal about my camera since then, and if she comes down to windsor we can try doing some more. this is a bit of a side project, i'd like to do it, but i would still settle for other types of photography.


----------



## Battou (Nov 2, 2008)

Chillaxed said:


> she is not my GF either btw.



Yes, we did the get idea, you did make that clear enough, but what we are saying when speaking in such a reference is the commonality of "my GF in [insert random perverted situation]" type shots. What makes these common is more often than not a person in your situation, looking to expariment with nudes, the first person who would be willing to help them is almost always the GF. Now the fact she is not your GF is in all honesty irrelevant, she is willing to participate in the photography experience, that is the imporntant thing. What chrisburke was saying, to put it bluntly, is that some of the images have rookie mistakes, the same ones that not just many people before you make, but also ones scattered all over the net as "amature porn". I wanted to point out what I was seeing that made yours different, be they strong points or weak points. 

You have the advantage of a willing model that seems to be comfortable infront of a camera (don't get me wrong, I have seen models who appear uncomfortable when fully dressed, the nuduty has no part in this), You should take advantage of this and use it to your benifit and get all the practice you can.


----------



## zubin (Nov 2, 2008)

Battou said:


> You should take advantage of this and use it to your benifit and get all the practice you can.



and keep posting them up on here

but all joking aside, i think there were some constructive criticisms given. Some of your shots came across as artistic, while the others came across as amateur point and click stuff. Take the good with the bad and apply it to the next time you're out shooting


----------



## Kegger (Nov 2, 2008)

Some of these are quite good and a good start, but a common theme in most of these is a soft focus. Could be from steam, large apertures used, or the slow shutter speeds.

Try taking the camera off of auto and try either Manual, Aperture, or Shutter priority.
That will help as well as letting you control the ISO and keeping the noise down.

Also White Balance is a big step in the right direction.

Keep shooting, and it'll improve greatly.


----------



## anything you synth (Nov 3, 2008)

i didnt like the whole wet hair/runny makeup look.


----------

